# Private Messages you can't reply to



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I got a private message.

After 15 minutes of very carefully wording a reply and submitting it, I get an error message saying the member I was replying to does not receive private messages.

Is it possible to stop people wasting our time like this?

If someone doesn't want a private message, of course that is their right, but they shouldn't be able to send a message either.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I would hate if that happened to me. Whenever I waste time, it burns me A LOT.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> I got a private message.
> 
> After 15 minutes of very carefully wording a reply and submitting it, I get an error message saying the member I was replying to does not receive private messages.
> 
> ...


Uh?? PM me and tell me which member you tried to PM, I'll check that out.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Woaa! 

I'd be frosted too.


----------



## rbur (Sep 24, 2003)

> which member


i guess I know ...


----------

